# Halloween is coming up. find any creepy stuff.



## Mailman1960 (Sep 29, 2022)

This one is a little disturbing,


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 29, 2022)

He said he didn't like the first picture


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 29, 2022)

He said he didn't like the first picture


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 29, 2022)

Dinosaur Jawbone?


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 29, 2022)

Found a Eye?


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 29, 2022)

doll head.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 29, 2022)

Some one was poking around my area I put this in the tree thought it might keep them out


----------



## Newtothiss (Sep 29, 2022)

Got in my way...


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 29, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> Got in my way...
> View attachment 240348


That'll teach him.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 30, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> This one is a little disturbing,


The worms go in the go out.


----------



## UnderMiner (Sep 30, 2022)

Bare human footprints that walked across my freshly made boot prints without me ever noticing anyone else in the area.


----------



## Newtothiss (Sep 30, 2022)

You gots you a samsquanch my friend... BEWARE!


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 30, 2022)

UnderMiner said:


> Bare human footprints that walked across my freshly made boot prints without me ever noticing anyone else in the area.
> View attachment 240371
> View attachment 240372


Things that make you go hmm


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 30, 2022)

The keepers of my dump.


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 1, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> The keepers of my dump.


And I thought I was a weirdo....


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 1, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> And I thought I was a weirdo....


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 1, 2022)

You have a little ways to go, you'll get there.


  Giddy Up!!!!


----------



## tolmanbridge (Oct 1, 2022)

The most disturbing item I found was the top half of a human skull.  Thought it was an ostrich egg shell at first.  Turned it over and the two eye sockets were staring right at me.  I could tell it was quite old.  Contacted the police at the time but they didn't do anything.  I don't know if they believed me or not.  Wound up taking it to the provincial museum and donating it.  Turns out is was likely native and I should have given it to one of the local nations but this was years ago, I was quite young and a teenager and my mother just wanted me to get rid of it.  The land I found it on also had a buffalo ribstone, was across the river from a medicine wheel, and had a very strange structure on it that the farmer had no idea what it was.  I probably couldn't find the area again if I wanted to.  (Was fifty years ago)


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 1, 2022)

tolmanbridge said:


> The most disturbing item I found was the top half of a human skull.  Thought it was an ostrich egg shell at first.  Turned it over and the two eye sockets were staring right at me.  I could tell it was quite old.  Contacted the police at the time but they didn't do anything.  I don't know if they believed me or not.  Wound up taking it to the provincial museum and donating it.  Turns out is was likely native and I should have given it to one of the local nations but this was years ago, I was quite young and a teenager and my mother just wanted me to get rid of it.  The land I found it on also had a buffalo ribstone, was across the river from a medicine wheel, and had a very strange structure on it that the farmer had no idea what it was.  I probably couldn't find the area again if I wanted to.  (Was fifty years ago)





tolmanbridge said:


> The most disturbing item I found was the top half of a human skull.  Thought it was an ostrich egg shell at first.  Turned it over and the two eye sockets were staring right at me.  I could tell it was quite old.  Contacted the police at the time but they didn't do anything.  I don't know if they believed me or not.  Wound up taking it to the provincial museum and donating it.  Turns out is was likely native and I should have given it to one of the local nations but this was years ago, I was quite young and a teenager and my mother just wanted me to get rid of it.  The land I found it on also had a buffalo ribstone, was across the river from a medicine wheel, and had a very strange structure on it that the farmer had no idea what it was.  I probably couldn't find the area again if I wanted to.  (Was fifty years ago)





tolmanbridge said:


> The most disturbing item I found was the top half of a human skull.  Thought it was an ostrich egg shell at first.  Turned it over and the two eye sockets were staring right at me.  I could tell it was quite old.  Contacted the police at the time but they didn't do anything.  I don't know if they believed me or not.  Wound up taking it to the provincial museum and donating it.  Turns out is was likely native and I should have given it to one of the local nations but this was years ago, I was quite young and a teenager and my mother just wanted me to get rid of it.  The land I found it on also had a buffalo ribstone, was across the river from a medicine wheel, and had a very strange structure on it that the farmer had no idea what it was.  I probably couldn't find the area again if I wanted to.  (Was fifty years ago)


I would go back there and poke around a little more.


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 1, 2022)

tolmanbridge said:


> The most disturbing item I found was the top half of a human skull.  Thought it was an ostrich egg shell at first.  Turned it over and the two eye sockets were staring right at me.  I could tell it was quite old.  Contacted the police at the time but they didn't do anything.  I don't know if they believed me or not.  Wound up taking it to the provincial museum and donating it.  Turns out is was likely native and I should have given it to one of the local nations but this was years ago, I was quite young and a teenager and my mother just wanted me to get rid of it.  The land I found it on also had a buffalo ribstone, was across the river from a medicine wheel, and had a very strange structure on it that the farmer had no idea what it was.  I probably couldn't find the area again if I wanted to.  (Was fifty years ago)


When I start finding questionable things and remains, I close up shop and shag ass.

I'm a "let sleeping dogs lie" kinda guy..


----------



## crwncrk (Oct 1, 2022)

I found a waterlogged cabbage that I was CERTAIN was a skull til I flipped it over. Honestly a waterlogged cabbage is horrifying enough


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 1, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> When I start finding questionable things and remains, I close up shop and shag ass.
> 
> I'm a "let sleeping dogs lie" kinda guy..





Newtothiss said:


> When I start finding questionable things and remains, I close up shop and shag ass.
> 
> I'm a "let sleeping dogs lie" kinda guy..


I'm a Mailman, dogs know I'm coming a block away.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 2, 2022)

crwncrk said:


> I found a waterlogged cabbage that I was CERTAIN was a skull til I flipped it over. Honestly a waterlogged cabbage is horrifying enough


There's a lot of horrified things, that sounds more like kimchi


----------



## tolmanbridge (Oct 2, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> I would go back there and poke around a little more.


That was fifty years ago.  I don't think I could even find the place.  The ribstone went to the university in Edmonton.  In Alberta you aren't allowed to dig or excavate archeological sites so the structure would be off limits.  I tried using google earth last night to find it but was unable to.  I know the general area but that still is a lot of countryside.  I believe many of the local first nations peoples put their dead in structures in trees so likely this partial skull was all that was left of the unfortunate individual.  When I first spoke with the farmer that owned the land to get permission to look around, he refused.  We talked for awhile and the next thing I knew he was driving me around to look at the structure and telling me all about the unusual things found on his land.  Then he told me I could look all I wanted.  I had just started when I found the skull.  I only looked around for another few minutes and then got the heck out of there.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 2, 2022)

Indian Burial grounds are usually off limits to any digging/excavating. you may have found more if you kept looking. maybe nowadays 50 years later off limits.  Leon.


----------



## tolmanbridge (Oct 2, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> Indian Burial grounds are usually off limits to any digging/excavating. you may have found more if you kept looking. maybe nowadays 50 years later off limits.  Leon.


As far as I know, there weren't actual burial grounds around there.  If a person died, they usually had the rights and placed the deceased on a platform in the trees whereever they happened to be at the time.  I have heard from seniors that remember coming across platforms with deceased on them when they were homesteading.  Our first nations peoples were largely nomadic.  "After dying, individuals were traditionally dressed in ceremonial clothes, their faces were painted, and they were wrapped in buffalo robes. The body was then buried atop a hill, down in a ravine, or placed between the forks of a tree." (Blackfoot) https://www.everyculture.com/multi/A-Br/Blackfoot.html  The area I found the skull in was traditionally Blackfoot territory.  Just north of it was Cree and they did bury their dead.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 2, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> This one is a little disturbing,


Found this today, could only wonder what was in that bottle.


----------



## web (Oct 5, 2022)

Some people consider clowns scary.
How about coffins?


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 5, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> Found this today, could only wonder what was in that bottle.





web said:


> Some people consider clowns scary.
> How about coffins?


You never see the inside of a coffin, but you see clowns!!!!


----------



## HunterTheFox59 (Oct 30, 2022)

Found the day before Halloween...


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 30, 2022)

tolmanbridge said:


> That was fifty years ago.  I don't think I could even find the place.  The ribstone went to the university in Edmonton.  In Alberta you aren't allowed to dig or excavate archeological sites so the structure would be off limits.  I tried using google earth last night to find it but was unable to.  I know the general area but that still is a lot of countryside.  I believe many of the local first nations peoples put their dead in structures in trees so likely this partial skull was all that was left of the unfortunate individual.  When I first spoke with the farmer that owned the land to get permission to look around, he refused.  We talked for awhile and the next thing I knew he was driving me around to look at the structure and telling me all about the unusual things found on his land.  Then he told me I could look all I wanted.  I had just started when I found the skull.  I only looked around for another few minutes and then got the heck out of there.


If I didn't look further, I would always be wondering what I could have found. That's just me.


----------



## gdog68 (Oct 30, 2022)

Found a frozen Charlotte doll with no legs.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 30, 2022)

gdog68 said:


> Found a frozen Charlotte doll with no legs. View attachment 241155View attachment 241156


That's pretty creepy, I like it. You'll find em 's sometime.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 30, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> That's pretty creepy, I like it. You'll find em 's sometime.


I put a leg emoji in but for some reason my phone won't let me send emojis on the site.


----------

